# magnesium citrate



## sheepgobaa (Jul 12, 2008)

this is 90 percent bioavailable

yet most people dont mention this form and go for glycinate which is only 80 percent bioavailable

why is this?

and im going to buy some citrate from holland and barett, what does would relax me without causing loose bowels (i want the most relaxtion i can get without ****ting myself haha)


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

The problem with citrate is it's laxative effect at high doses. The chelated and lactate forms avoid this. Plus, glycine and taurine used as chelating agents also exert a synergistic effect along with the magnesium. So you're getting more bang for your buck.

Also, I took citrate for a while and the effect I felt was very minimal. After many months I switched to orotate and the effect was more pronounced. Again, when I switched to Taurate, the effect was KAZAM! KABOOM! BAM! HOLY JINKERS BATMAN!

..Yeah, that much lol!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

:thanks 

I am gonna try the lactate, chelated or orotate version of Mg. The lady at the pharmacy told me they only carry oxide and that other stronger forms are available in hospitals. I am gonna try the web.


----------



## sheepgobaa (Jul 12, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> The problem with citrate is it's laxative effect at high doses. The chelated and lactate forms avoid this. Plus, glycine and taurine used as chelating agents also exert a synergistic effect along with the magnesium. So you're getting more bang for your buck.
> 
> Also, I took citrate for a while and the effect I felt was very minimal. After many months I switched to orotate and the effect was more pronounced. Again, when I switched to Taurate, the effect was KAZAM! KABOOM! BAM! HOLY JINKERS BATMAN!
> 
> ..Yeah, that much lol!


how much magnesium chelate should i take at a time to feel good effects?

ive tried taking 400mg at once of holland and barett's chelated magnesium and i cant remember feeling anything strong but i wasent panicky either so....


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I try to take as close to 400 mg each dose. The first time I take it, it makes me sleepy. This is because it relaxes my whole body. This is not a bad thing and all, but feeling drowsy is not fun. I found this effect fades away with time as your body is restocked with mag.

I am experimenting with a lactate form that is slow release. The effect isn't as dramatic but it keeps my blood levels high throughout the day.

You could also try a liquid form. If ionic, you'll feel the effect right away.

Toy around with the doses to find what works for you. at first I was taking 400 mg 3 times a day. Since I've added Boron, b-complex and a liquid trace minerals supplement, I find I need less magnesium per day. Now I get away with 400 mg per day.

I also posted a recipe for making homemade magnesium bircarbonate. This is very cost effective.


I looked up holland and barretts magnesium chelate. If you read the label, the ingredients say magnesium oxide and their main ingredient. This is useless and you'll never feel anything.

As a rule of thumb, if a bottle doesn't specify what the mineral is chelated with, it's probably oxide. I don't understand why companies don't swith away from oxide. I guess it really is all about money.


----------



## sheepgobaa (Jul 12, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> I try to take as close to 400 mg each dose. The first time I take it, it makes me sleepy. This is because it relaxes my whole body. This is not a bad thing and all, but feeling drowsy is not fun. I found this effect fades away with time as your body is restocked with mag.
> 
> I am experimenting with a lactate form that is slow release. The effect isn't as dramatic but it keeps my blood levels high throughout the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

hey Beggiatoa Ive been doin some searching your magnesium info is very helpful. I can't believe that the worst forms are the ones most commonly sold! It all reeks of the FDA keeping people unhealthy. This bottle of ZMA (magnesium aspartate) is worthless to me now. In fact it could have been making me depressed I now know. Im going out to try to find some citrate locally if I'm lucky and order some taurate. Or should I try glycinate first?


----------



## Always looking (Jan 26, 2012)

*Just tried the magnesium citrate*

Well first off the bat, I'm currently taking klonopin on a prn bases. Have taken xanax before and was prescribed celexa and vibryd before. Last night I finally decided to take a sample packet of the brand "Calm" magnesium citrate supplement. I've avoided taking it because of the rumored laxative effects. The dose was 235 mg's. I initially didn't expect much of anything due to past experiences with supplements. However, this time I was surprised. I flushed it down with a bottled water and started feeling the effects in like 10 minutes. Noticed my facial muscles started to feel relaxed with a general calm feeling. Keep in mind that I did this at home before bedtime so there really wasn't any major social anxiety producing situations going on at the time. All in all it was comparable to the benzo meds that I take. Not exactly as strong but comparable. Maybe its dose dependent? No laxative side effects to mention. Seemed to last long enough to do the job. I'm eager to try it in a real social situation because I need to be less dependent on the Klonopin.


----------



## flexpinoy (Aug 12, 2007)

i just started taking magnesium malate and bacopa and it's a very good combo for anxiety so far. Today I felt relaxed, confident and energized. I take 1200mg magnesium and 600mg bacopa in the morning. It's way better than Kpin it's like it boost your confidence that anxiety is no longer an issue. I'm loving this combo so far.


----------

